# [Ico]changer les icones



## redah75 (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais changer mes icones de dossiers (dossier bleu) par une autre icone plus jolie, g reussi a le faire pour un seul dossier mais ca le fait pas automatiquement pour les autres, y a t il un moyen d'appliquer la nouvelle icones sur TOUS les dossiers de l'ordi ?

en vous remerciant


----------



## kathy h (28 Juillet 2005)

Pour un changement de plusieurs icônes en même temps , il faut télécharger:  candyBar ( soft payant mais mode démo ) 

tu peux le télécharger et l'essayer sur cette page = http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/8948

Mais quand le mode démo est termine tu gardes les icônes que tu as modifié.


----------



## xanadu (28 Juillet 2005)

redah75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaiterais changer mes icones de dossiers (dossier bleu) par une autre icone plus jolie, g reussi a le faire pour un seul dossier mais ca le fait pas automatiquement pour les autres, y a t il un moyen d'appliquer la nouvelle icones sur TOUS les dossiers de l'ordi ?
> 
> en vous remerciant


Bonjour 
Faire un tour sur le forum : [Nos desktop sous osX]
C'est en quelque sorte la bible des professionnels de la personalisation du "desktop"

pour les icones : Candybar : http://www.iconfactory.com/cb_home.asp


Bonne lecture


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2005)

Sinon si tu as le courage pour certains trucs, le bon vieux copier-coller sur un Pomme + I fonctionne aussi


----------



## redah75 (28 Juillet 2005)

c'est ce que g fait en fait, g copie l'icone et la colle sur la page "info..." (pomme + i), ca le fait sur le dossier en question, mais comment faire pour que tous les dossiers qui ont la meme icone remplacee soinet remplaces par la nouvelle icone...

j'espere me faire comprendre


----------



## kathy h (28 Juillet 2005)

redah75 a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que g fait en fait, g copie l'icone et la colle sur la page "info..." (pomme + i), ca le fait sur le dossier en question, mais comment faire pour que tous les dossiers qui ont la meme icone remplacee soinet remplaces par la nouvelle icone...
> 
> j'espere me faire comprendre




On te l'as dit 2 fois : il te faut CandyBar ( pas possible autrement de tout changer ) et le lien a été donné deux fois ...


----------



## g.robinson (28 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> On te l'as dit 2 fois : il te faut CandyBar ( pas possible autrement de tout changer ) et le lien a été donné deux fois ...



Quelle agressivité !
 
Je comprend mieux ton sous titre "Folle...A liée"


----------



## kathy h (28 Juillet 2005)

g.robinson a dit:
			
		

> Quelle agressivité !
> 
> Je comprend mieux ton sous titre "Folle...A liée"



ce n'est pas de l'agressivité . 

au contraire, je fais toujours preuve d'une grande patiente mais là il était normal que je dise cela car il y a eu 2 post  ( dont mon premier post ) pour dire la même chose et la personne a repèté sa première question comme si personne ne lui avais donné les réponses juste avant !!  A force c'est pénible c'est tout.

le message du dernier coup de boule que j'ai reçu : " tu as une patiente d'ange"





Edit : Folle à lier s'écrit avec un r à la fin  

Edit : va voir ses 2 thread et tu me dira si je suis agressive :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106315

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3307535#post3307535


----------



## g.robinson (29 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas de l'agressivité .
> 
> au contraire, je fais toujours preuve d'une grande patiente mais là il était normal que je dise cela car il y a eu 2 post  ( dont mon premier post ) pour dire la même chose et la personne a repèté sa première question comme si personne ne lui avais donné les réponses juste avant !!  A force c'est pénible c'est tout.
> 
> ...



Tout d'abord, pardon pour la faute de "lier".
Sinon, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, il n'avait pas lu les messages précedents le vilain.
Pour finir, en aucun cas je n'ai douté de ta douce pédagogie.   
C'était juste pour le fun


----------



## redah75 (30 Juillet 2005)

Wowwww, qu'avez vous contre moi les gars 

j'ai bien compris ta reponse "Kathy" et je t'en remercie, sauf que je n'ai pas repose ma question 2 fois comme tu le signales... je n'ai fait que repondre a "Modern__Thing" qui m'a dit que ca peut se faire avec un simple copier coller.
la question : "ca le fait sur le dossier en question, mais comment faire pour que tous les dossiers qui ont la meme icone remplacee soinet remplaces par la nouvelle icone..." que tu pense avoir  ete posee 2 fois etait en reponse de sa reponse 

concernant candybar, il ne peut changer tout type d'icones, par exemple les fichiers .mp3 ou .doc, je c qu'il existe sous candybar une icone "audio" et "documents" mais ca ne marche pas!!

@+


----------



## kathy h (30 Juillet 2005)

redah75 a dit:
			
		

> Wowwww, qu'avez vous contre moi les gars
> 
> j'ai bien compris ta reponse "Kathy" et je t'en remercie, sauf que je n'ai pas repose ma question 2 fois comme tu le signales... je n'ai fait que repondre a "Modern__Thing" qui m'a dit que ca peut se faire avec un simple copier coller.
> la question : "ca le fait sur le dossier en question, mais comment faire pour que tous les dossiers qui ont la meme icone remplacee soinet remplaces par la nouvelle icone..." que tu pense avoir  ete posee 2 fois etait en reponse de sa reponse
> ...



quand j'avais candy bar sous panther ( je ne l'ai pas téléchargé depuis que je suis sous tiger) j'avais changé l'icône standart des dossiers  et  apres tous les dossiers ( y compris les nouveaux dossiers crées)  avaient l'icône que j'avais choisie , je suis étonnée que pour toi ça ne marche pas .
je parle de l'icône des simples dossiers


----------



## redah75 (31 Juillet 2005)

non, pour les simples dossiers, y a pas de problemes, ca marche bien, mais comment faire pour changer l'icone d'un fichier mp3 par ex ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

redah75 a dit:


> non, pour les simples dossiers, y a pas de problemes, ca marche bien, mais comment faire pour changer l'icone d'un fichier mp3 par ex ?



Je ne suis pas un pro, mais je suppose que tu sélectionnes ton fichier mp3, tu fais Pomme+i et copier/coller non ?
(je ne l'ai jamais fait chez moi)


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un pro, mais je suppose que tu sélectionnes ton fichier mp3, tu fais Pomme+i et copier/coller non ?
> (je ne l'ai jamais fait chez moi)


J'espère que redah75 a trouvé la réponse depuis juillet 200*5* !!  

   

En tout cas, c'était gentil de penser à lui :rateau:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

Je pensais aussi aux autres utilisateurs, je suis un _Ange_, moi, mossieur


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Je pensais aussi aux autres utilisateurs, je suis un _Ange_, moi, mossieur


Déchu ?  

Bon, dans ce cas, moi je vais être un vrai seigneur et dire que dans CandyBar il suffit alors de glisser l'application qui a été définie pour la gestion des mp3 dans la section "App Extras". Cela va présenter toutes les icônes ressources de l'application, entre autre celles pour les mp3, aac, etc. Et là alors on peut définir une nouvelle icône par défaut pour chacun de ces types de fichiers.

Voili-voilà :love:


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Déchu ?
> 
> Bon, dans ce cas, moi je vais être un vrai seigneur et dire que dans CandyBar il suffit alors de glisser l'application qui a été définie pour la gestion des mp3 dans la section "App Extras". Cela va présenter toutes les icônes ressources de l'application, entre autre celles pour les mp3, aac, etc. Et là alors on peut définir une nouvelle icône par défaut pour chacun de ces types de fichiers.
> 
> Voili-voilà :love:



Et on les chope où les icônes monsieur ? Faut donner une réponse complète ;o)
non je déconne, quoique si tu veux répondre


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Novembre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Et on les chope o&#249; les ic&#244;nes monsieur ? Faut donner une r&#233;ponse compl&#232;te ;o)
> non je d&#233;conne, quoique si tu veux r&#233;pondre


M'en vais lui voler dans les plumes &#224; cet ange !  

  

Pour les fichiers d'ic&#244;nes voir le TUTORIEL : Comment modifier l'apparence de Mac OSX qui offre d&#233;j&#224; un certain nombre de liens pour des sites proposant en t&#233;l&#233;chargement des ic&#244;nes. Et puis, Google est notre ami 

Sinon, on peut changer ces ic&#244;nes par d&#233;faut &#224; la mimine. Ce n'est pas tr&#232;s compliqu&#233; mais juste un peu fastidieux.

1 - Faire clic-droit sur l'application qui g&#232;re les mp3 (ex iTunes), dans le menu faire "Afficher le contenu du paquet".
2 - Dans la fen&#234;tre qui vient de s'ouvrir aller &#224; Contents/Resources.
3 - L&#224;, trouver les fichiers ic&#244;nes (ex pour les mp3 ce sera "iTunes-mp3.icns").
4 - Prendre l'ic&#244;ne que l'on veut mettre &#224; la place (il faut qu'elle soit au format .icns, si ce n'est pas le cas on peut la trasformer &#224; l'aide d'Asticones ou de Iconographer) et lui donner le m&#234;me nom.
5 - Remplacer l'ic&#244;ne d'origine par la nouvelle puis re-d&#233;marrer le Mac (on peut faire une sauvegarde de l'ic&#244;ne d'origine en la zippant par exemple &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du dossier Ressources).

D'autres choses, mossieur AngelWithDustEyes ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (14 Novembre 2006)

Oui, je n'ai pas eu le temps de noter, tu peux répéter stp ?


----------

